# انا ارفض ان تشبه المراه بالالماس



## besm alslib (20 فبراير 2011)

*سلام ونعمه 


انا ارفض ان تشبه المراه بالالماس

*









*سؤال محيرني بجد خطرلي اول مبارح بس ما صحلي اكتبه يومها *

*كنت بسمع شعر لهشام الجخ اللي شعره بجد عاجبني كتيرررر *

*الشعر كان عنوانه ايوة بغير من ضمن الكلام بيقول لو عندك حتت ماس هتخليها مداس للناس ولا هتقفلي عليها اوضة بميت ترباس *

*المهم لفت نظري هالتعبير اللي كنت ولا زلت بسمعه كتير من المسلمات والمسلمين طبعا *

*وهو تشبيه البنات او المراه عموما بالالماس بالتالي لازم يتقفل عليها *

*والسؤال اللي محيرني هل ينفع ان نشبه المراه بالالماس *

*هل قيمة المراه في الاسلام انها تتشبه بقطة جماد ممكن تنكسر وتضيع وتنسرق او حتى يتاجر بيها *

*هل المراه بيغطوها لانها متل الالماس طيب ما الالماس بنلبسه بالمناسبات وبيتعرض في المحلات بتلمسه كل ايد معجبه بيه*

*بيتخبي في البنوك وبيتعامل فيه المجرمين *

*طيب  لو اتسرق ابنك او بنتك وعندك مليون الماسه وقالولك يا اولادك يا الماس *

*اكيد هتضحي بالماس ومش هتقدر تضحي باولادك *

*بالتالي الماس مينفعش مقارنته بالمراه ولا باي شكل لانها مش برخص الماس *

*الماس فعلا بيتقفل عليه لانه جماد بيتخاف عليه من السرقه لكن المراه عندها عقل*

*عندها كرامه وعندها احساس لو اتقفل عليها زي الماس تبقى بالنسبالكم ارخص من كل الناس *




*فسؤالي هنا لكل مسلمه هل ترضي انك تكوني حتت الماس وهل غطاء شعرك او جسمك هو اللي بيحفظك من الوسواس*

*وبدونه انتي بتكوني ايه طيب انتي عايزه ايه طيب بلاش ايه اللي بتفكري فيه *

*هل قدرو يغسلو عقلك وفكرك ويخلوكي تصدقي شوية كلام بيتقال من شيوخ كهال *

*كل همهم لفت الانظار والمكاسب اللي بتيجي من شوية كلام كله استهتار*

*انا عن نفسي ارفض اني اكون حتت ماس وارفض اني اشبه بنتي بالالماس *

*بنتي اغلى عندي من كل الكون عندها عقل وفكر وعندها احساس *

*بيرفعها انها تكون مجرد قطعة جماد بيحركوها على كيفهم شوية ناس *

*هي قادرة تحمي نفسها من كل شر وفكر من غير لا رقابه ولا حراس*

*لانها عندها عقل بيخليها تعرف الصح من الغلط مش بيحولها لمجرد شكل خارجي من غير اساس*

*انا عن نفسي ارفض اني اشبه بقطة جماد حتى لو كان الماس فايه رايك يا مسلمه هل ترضي تكوني جماد بدون احساس ؟*





*سلام المسيح*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 فبراير 2011)

يا بسم الصليب ده كلام المسلمات بيضحكوا بيه على نفسهم

او بيصبروهم بيه

كلنا سمعنا منهمخ عن الفرق بين الالماس والوردة

كونى كالالماس ولا تكونى كالزهرة

الزهرة الناس بتشوفها وتشمها وتقطفها

والالماس متحافظ عليها وبعيدة عن كل الناس

حتى لو هيا مجرد قطعة جماد

شكرا حبيبتى للموضوع الجميل


----------



## besm alslib (20 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا بسم الصليب ده كلام المسلمات بيضحكوا بيه على نفسهم
> 
> او بيصبروهم بيه
> 
> ...



*المشكله الكبيره انهم مصدقين والمشكله الاكبر ان كتير منهم متعلمين ومع كده بيرددو كلام شيوخهم الاغبيا اللي بيضحكو عليهم بشوية كلام *

*بعدين اللي بيشبه بالالماس وبيقول متحافظ عليها هو الالماس مش كل ايد بتلمسه *

*اللي معجب بيه واللي عايز يشتريه وحتى بعد ما يشتريه مش بيوريه للناس فين الاحترام *


*مين اللي بيشتري الماس عشان يخبيه في خزنه محدش يشوفه غيره ؟*

*للاسف انهم بيستخدمو تعابير وتشبيهات تافهه ومش بيفكرو حتى بدقة الوصف *

*بالنسبالي الزهره اغلى وافضل حتى ليه لان اولا ليها ريحه تانيا الزهرة ليها شوك اللي بيقرب منها بتغزو*

*انما الماس لا حياة فيه ممكن يتسرق ويتلمس ومش بيعمل اي حاجه *

*وسواء كده او كده برايي المراه لا تشبه باي شي على وجه الارض لانها روح مخلوقه*

*الرب كرمها وكبرها ومش من حق اي مخلوق انه يقلل منها *


*ده رايي الشخصي طبعا *


*اشكرك حبيبتي على مرورك الغالي كتير علي وبجد اسعدني جداا*
​


----------



## تيمو (21 فبراير 2011)

مرحبا

لو ضل الموضوع على ماس وخلافو كان عادي، بسيطة، أهون بلى، ولكن المشكلة تشبيه الفتاة بالمصاصة والرجال بالذباب !!

الإهانة سيديت لا تقتصر على الفتاة ، على تتعاده للرجل الذي يُصوّروه بأنه مكبوت، ما بصدق يلاقي شعرة طالعة هيك ويلا هيك لينقض كالذئاب والكلاب المسعورة ... هكذا هو الرجل في عيون البعض الذي يُسيء لنفسه قبل المرأة!


----------



## تيمو (21 فبراير 2011)

تصحيح اخطاء إملائية 

الإهانة سيدتي لا تقتصر على الفتاة ، بل تتعادها للرجل ...


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه

مصاصة وذباب اكيد التشبيه ده

موجه للاطفال


----------



## besm alslib (22 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> مرحبا
> 
> لو ضل الموضوع على ماس وخلافو كان عادي، بسيطة، أهون بلى، ولكن المشكلة تشبيه الفتاة بالمصاصة والرجال بالذباب !!
> 
> الإهانة سيديت لا تقتصر على الفتاة ، على تتعاده للرجل الذي يُصوّروه بأنه مكبوت، ما بصدق يلاقي شعرة طالعة هيك ويلا هيك لينقض كالذئاب والكلاب المسعورة ... هكذا هو الرجل في عيون البعض الذي يُسيء لنفسه قبل المرأة!




*للاسف ان كلامك صحيح مليوم الميه *

*لكنهم يلجاو لهالانواع من التشابيه فقط ليضحكو على عقول الناس البسيطه اللي ما بتشغل عقولها وتفكر *

*واللي بيكتفو بسؤال الشيوخ حتى على اتفه الامور كانهم مش قادرين للحكم على ابسط الامور ولا قادرين على معرفة اللي يرضي الرب *

*والشيوخ طبعا كل اللي يهمهم المكاسب الماديه والسيط حتى لو على حساب ملايين الناس*

*فكل مره يخترعو فتاوي او اساليب جديده للضحك على العقول اللي من ضمنها التشبيهات الوضيعه*

*فمتل ما اتفضلت حضرتك مش بس شبهو المراه بالمصاصه انما الرجل كمان بالذباب *

*واكيد كلنا يعرف قذارة الذباب فان كان رجال المسلمين يرضون على انفسهم ان يشبهو بالذباب *

*فلا لوم وقتها على المسلمات ان ترضى بان تشبه بالمصاص او الالماس *

*واعتقد لو فكرو شوي بس بالموضوع هيعرفو مدى التحقير اللي بيوصلهم اليه شيوخهم وتقليل قيمتهم بتشبيهم هالتشبيهات الوضيعه *



*ردك للامانه كتير عجبني اخي العزيز ويستحق فعلا التقييم *

*شكرا على مرورك المميز*
​


----------



## besm alslib (22 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> مصاصة وذباب اكيد التشبيه ده
> 
> موجه للاطفال


*ههههههههه عندك حق ما هما بنظرهم كل المسلمين متخلفين وهيقتنعو بهالنوع من التشابيه *

*والمشكله ان تصوراتهم بتطلع صح وبتلاقي المسلمات بتفتخر بهالتشابيه شي بيحزن بجد*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 فبراير 2011)

المراة انسانة والانسان لايقدر بثمن


----------



## besm alslib (22 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> المراة انسانة والانسان لايقدر بثمن



*للامانه رد برغم بساطته الا انه بجد رائع *

*شكرا اخي العزيز على مرورك وردك المميز*
​


----------



## تيمو (23 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena

الجماعة بيرضو كل الأعمار   مثلاً صورة التخرّج المدرسية


----------



## تيمو (23 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *ردك للامانه كتير عجبني اخي العزيز ويستحق فعلا التقييم *
> *شكرا على مرورك المميز*


 
بنردلك إياها بالأفراح 

عارفة عزيزتي أم جورج ، شتّان ما بين نظرة المسيح للموضوع ونظرة الإسلام: ففي الوقت الذي يعتبر الإسلام أن المرأة هي مصدر الفتنة ، ولذا وجب دفنها تحت قطع قماش ، يأتي المسيح ليطلب من الرجل أن يحترم نظرته للمرأة ، محمّلاً الرجل مسؤولية سلوكياته الغير سوية في نظرته للمرأة ..

مشكلة الإسلام أنه لام المرأة ، واعتبرها فتنة الأرض، وسبب انحراف الرجال: فعطرها فتنة، شعرها فتنة، صوتها عورة، يديها عورة، كل ما فيها عورة ... ولذلك وجب طمس ملامحها ، فهي ليست كما يقولون ماسة وجوهرة إنما عورة، لا بل أغلب روّاد نارهم المزعومة من النساء، فكيف تكون جوهرة ومصيرها النار؟ وكيف تكون ماسة ومصيرها عذاب أبدي؟؟ 

المثير للحزن أنهم يخافون عذاب النار، ولذلك يسعون جاهدين إلى قتل الإنسانة بحجج ذكورية واهية .. لانهم يتركون الرجل ينهش متى سنحت له الفرصة بذلك بدون رقيب أو حسيب !!!! 







شكراً


----------



## besm alslib (23 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> بنردلك إياها بالأفراح
> 
> عارفة عزيزتي أم جورج ، شتّان ما بين نظرة المسيح للموضوع ونظرة الإسلام: ففي الوقت الذي يعتبر الإسلام أن المرأة هي مصدر الفتنة ، ولذا وجب دفنها تحت قطع قماش ، يأتي المسيح ليطلب من الرجل أن يحترم نظرته للمرأة ، محمّلاً الرجل مسؤولية سلوكياته الغير سوية في نظرته للمرأة ..
> 
> ...




*كنت اتمنى ان المسلمات يقرو كلام ويفكرو فيه لانهم للاسف بيرددو الكلام بدون لا فهم ولا تفكير*

*كانهم بيعملو ليهم عملية غسيل مخ وبيصدقو ان الحجاب هو للمحافظه على البنت ومش عارفين انه تقليل منها ومن ادميتها*

*وحتى تقليل من ادمية الرجل اللي بيوصفوه كالحيوان المفترس ميصدق يشوف بنت غير محجبه لينهش فيها *

*مع العلم طبعا والكل عارف ان اي نظره مشوبه او كلمه سيئه بتسمعها المحجبه والمنقبه حتى قبل غيرهم *


*اسعدني كتير متابعتك للموضوع واضافاتك الرائعه اليه *​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 فبراير 2011)

*كلام بمنظور إسلامي لتجميل صورة المرأة " المٌحتقرة " في كافة تعاليمهم .*
*رغم أن تشبية المرأة المسلمة بالماس بيسعدها , الا انو تشبية في طياته كل معاني الإحتقار *
*دين يتعامل مع المرأة على انها بهيمة ولازم تغطيها من فوقها لتحتها , حصل تمرد من بعض السيدات مع تطور الزمن وتطور دور المرأة ,*
*فكر المسلمين في حل يرضي غرور المرأة المسلمة وجمالها ويجاوب على سؤالها في نفس الوقت*
*فشبهها بقطعة ماس يجب الحفاظ عليها وعدم إظهارها*
*ورغم قمة التحقير , إلا انه حل مٌرضي لكتير من نساء المسلمين , في منهم مقتنعين تمام الإقتناع انهم بجد قطع من الماس وبيتغطوا عشان كدة .*

*موضوع جميل بسم الصليب*
*شكرا .*​


----------



## besm alslib (25 فبراير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *كلام بمنظور إسلامي لتجميل صورة المرأة " المٌحتقرة " في كافة تعاليمهم .*
> *رغم أن تشبية المرأة المسلمة بالماس بيسعدها , الا انو تشبية في طياته كل معاني الإحتقار *
> *دين يتعامل مع المرأة على انها بهيمة ولازم تغطيها من فوقها لتحتها , حصل تمرد من بعض السيدات مع تطور الزمن وتطور دور المرأة ,*
> *فكر المسلمين في حل يرضي غرور المرأة المسلمة وجمالها ويجاوب على سؤالها في نفس الوقت*
> ...




*طبعا تعليقك كله صحيح وما عليه اي كلام *

*وهاد اللي بيزعل ان بنات متل الورد كتير منهم متعلمات ومثقفات ومع هيك لما بتحكي معهم عن الحجاب*

*تضرب مثل الالماس *

*بالاضافه الى التشبيهات اللي بيستخدموها كتواقيع مثل اللي اضافها الاخ **MeToo*

*واللي بتحقر الرجال كمان وتحولهم لمجرد حشرات ما بتصدق تشوف قطعة حلوة واللي هي المفروض المراه*

*لحتى تهجم عليها فشي بجد مؤلم ان هالعقول البشريه يكون تخلفها وتفكيرها يوصلها بانها تؤمن بان فخر للمراه ان تشبه بقطعة الماس *

*بس السؤال ما هو شعور الرجل اللي يشبه بالحشرات النهمه *



*اشكرك اخي العزيز على مرورك وردك اللي اسعدني كتيررررر*​


----------



## تيمو (25 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *وهاد اللي بيزعل ان بنات متل الورد كتير منهم متعلمات ومثقفات ومع هيك لما بتحكي معهم عن الحجاب **تضرب مثل الالماس *


 
قال لي صديقي أمس ، أنه إذا أحب فتاة سيشتري لها عقد ألماس حتى لو كلّفه آلافات الدنانير ... ابتسمتُ بخبث لأنني تذكرت موضوعك هذا  وسألته ... 
ماذا ستستفيد لو اشتريتَ لها عقد ألماس لتقوم هي بتخبأته في علبة في خزنة؟

أجابني ... 
ومن قال أنها ستخبئه؟ بل على العكس ستلبسه أينما ذهبت لتفاخر وتباهي به الدنيا ..

الحقيقة أعجبتني إجابته، لأن من تعتقد أنها بالحقيقة جوهرة وماسة، عليها أن تُفاخر بنفسها كل الدنيا ، وأن تُظهر ذاتها بطريقة إيجابية للعالم كله، لا أن تُخفي وتُغطّي ذاتها بأطنان من قطع القماش الأسود ! 

فالذي يُخبئه أو يُخفيه الإنسان بالعادة هو الشيء الذي يخجل منه، والذي قد يكون سبب للعار ! لا الشيء الذي يكون سبب لفخره ومباهاته !

مشكلتهم أختي أم جورج أنهم زرعوا في عقل الفتاة أن عكس الحجاب هو عُري ، ولذلك تعتقد الفتاة أن عفتها وطهارتها ستكون من جرّاء قطعة قماش على الشعر ليُصبح لاحقاً مفهوم أن الحجاب = نقاب!!

أي حتى باربي أطلقوا منها نسخة محجبة !!!!!








بكرة ان شاء الله يا أم جورج إذا إجاكي بنت أو كان عندك بنت تشتريلها فلّة المحجبة المصونة الطاهرة بدال باربي المش محجبة اللي بتخرّب أخلاق بناتنا الصغار 

شيء مؤسف ومحزن !

شكراً


----------



## besm alslib (25 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> قال لي صديقي أمس ، أنه إذا أحب فتاة سيشتري لها عقد ألماس حتى لو كلّفه آلافات الدنانير ... ابتسمتُ بخبث لأنني تذكرت موضوعك هذا  وسألته ...
> ماذا ستستفيد لو اشتريتَ لها عقد ألماس لتقوم هي بتخبأته في علبة في خزنة؟
> 
> أجابني ...
> ...




*ههههههههههههه لا حلوة معلش انا بس بضحك على اخر جزئيه *

*لان عندي بنت وهي نفسها اول مبتشوف بنات بالحجاب بتزعل عليهم بجد*

*وهي كبرت عالباربيات بس لو هديتها باربي محجبه الله يستر شو هتعمل ممكن ترميها من الشباك هههههههههه*


*اما عن باقي الرد فاكيد كلامك مظبوط وهاد المؤسف انهم مش فاهمين معاني التشبيهات ولا بيقدرو قديش وضيع هالتشبيه*

*والمشكله الاكبر انهم فعلا بيزرعو فيهم يا ابيض يا اسود يا محجبه ومنقبه او عاريه ومش كويسه*

*ولا كان كل شي واله حدو وهما راضيين وعاجبهم الكلام ومبسوطين فيه*

*بس طبعا مش الكل راضيين في منهم مجبورين هدول ما عليهم عتب *

*لكن العتب على اللي بيسمحو لشوية ناس يلغو شخصيتهم ويضحكو عليهم *

*ويحولوهم لاجسام بلا عقول متلهم متل الباربي اللي عرضت صورتها شكل حلو بس لا احساس ولا عقل*

​


----------



## تيمو (27 فبراير 2011)

الله يخلي إلك جورج وأخته وأبوج جورج  وتشوفوهم سفراء حقيقين للمسيح، وتختبروا كعائلة حقيقة أن: به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد، فتكون حياتكم على مر السنين من مجدٍ إلى مجد و من قوةٍ إلى قوة !

*[**QUOTE**]وهي كبرت عالباربيات بس لو هديتها باربي محجبه الله يستر شو هتعمل ممكن ترميها من الشباك هههههههههه[/**QUOTE**]*

هو بجد البنات بيكبروا على الباربيات؟؟ بتعرفي رح تكتشفي إنو جورج مثلاً بعمروا ما راح يكبر على السيارات بس بتطوّر إهتمامو من سيارات عادي إلى سيارات ريموت كنترول ومن ثم سيارات على البلي ستيشن أو الإكس بوكس 


على أية حال، من أمثال السعداوي (نسيت اسمها الأول  ) محاربة لا بل ومتهمة بنشر الرذيلة !! لأنها تدعو إلى تحرر المرأة عموماً والمسلمة خصوصاً من كل تبعيات الدين الذكوري !

المضحك أنه كلما تحاورنا معهم بهذا الخصوص، يقولون: طيب وستنا مريم والراهبات ... آل يعني جابوا الديب من ديلو  

هناك سيطرة غريبة على العقول، ليس فقط بحسب بل عندما يُصوروا أن الحجاب مُستهدف وأنه أصبح قضية أخلاقية وأنه لا بد من الدفاع عنه، تجدي تلقائياً أن الكل سيشعر من حيثُ لا يدري أنه ينتمي لقضية كبيرة، وهذا بحد ذاته كفيل بجعل الأغلب يشعر بأنه جزء من قضية كبيرة ومهمة ينتمي لها ، اذكياء هم بتصوير الحجاب بأنه مُحارب من كل الجهات ، لتشعر الفتاة بأنها في معركة ضد عدو هو من صنع الخيال تماماً كدونشيت !!​


----------



## تيمو (27 فبراير 2011)

تصحيح

الله يخلي إلك جورج وأخته وأبو جورج

من مجدٍ إلى مجد ومن قوة إلى قوة

هناك سيطرة غريبة على العقول ليس فقط من ناحية دينية وفكرية بل من ناحية نفسية وإنتمائية لأنهم عندما يُصوروا ..... 

شكراً


----------



## Desert Rose (27 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *هل المراه بيغطوها لانها متل الالماس طيب ما الالماس بنلبسه بالمناسبات وبيتعرض في المحلات بتلمسه كل ايد معجبه بيه*
> 
> *بيتخبي في البنوك وبيتعامل فيه المجرمين *
> 
> ...



*لا حبيبتى هما مش بيغطوها علشان هى الماس ,هما بيغطوها علشان هى مش انسانة ,هى حيوانة 
المشكلة مش فى اللى بيعملوا فى المرأة كده ,لان ده مجتمع ذكورى وبيئة بدوية ذكورية طبيعى يسيطر عليها الفكر الذكورى فى كبت المرأة ,لكن المشكلة الحقيقية فى المرأة نفسها اللى صدقت نفسها انها دهب والماس وعلشان كده لازم يغطوها زى زيها الكرسى اللى بيغطوه 

فعلا اصعب انواع العبودية هو العبد اللى فاكر نفسه حر 
وبعدين هما بيهينوا الرجل اساسا وكأنة ذئب بشرى ولا حيوان جنسى اول ما هيشوف واحدة هيفترسها 
*


----------



## besm alslib (27 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> الله يخلي إلك جورج وأخته وأبوج جورج  وتشوفوهم سفراء حقيقين للمسيح، وتختبروا كعائلة حقيقة أن: به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد، فتكون حياتكم على مر السنين منمجدٍ إلى مجد و منقوةٍ إلى قوة !
> 
> *شكرا كتير على دعوتك الغاليه والله يسمع منك يا رب*
> 
> ...




*كلامك هاد ذكرني بفيلم شفته عن لعبه وهي لعبه ما بعرف مدى انتشارها بس هي موجوده بامريكا *

*وهي ان كل شخص زهقان او طهقان و حياته ممله وروتينيه وعنده رغبه بالاكشن بيسجل نفسه فيها *

*ويبتدو يحولو حياته الى لعبة اكشن بحوادث او ملاحقات مختلقه كل الغرض منها ان الشخص يخرج عن الملل اللي عايش فيه *

*وبحس ان نفس المبدء مزروع جوا المسلمات فهما شاعرين بحقوقهم المهدوره والظلم الواقع عليهم من دينهم*

*وحتى من رجالهم واهاليهم والكتمان اللي عايشين فيه فالشيوخ قدرو انه يخرجوهم عن صمتهم بانهم يحولو حجابهم لحرب مع العالم اجمع*

*وان عليهم الدفاع عنه فياخدو كلام بدون فهم وتشابيه بدون تقدير لمدى وضاعتها *

*واساليب مختلفه يهاجمو او يدافعو فيها للتعبير ولاخراج كم القهر اللي جواهم بس بدل ما يكون على دينهم اللي ظالمهم*

*بيخرجوه على اوهام مش حقيقيه وهي ضد العالم اللي متوهمين انه بيحاربهم *

*بتعرف مش بعيد يكون اللي اخترع اللعبه الامريكيه استمد فكرتها من الاسلام وهاد اعجاز اخر للاسلام هههههههههه*


​


----------



## azazi (27 فبراير 2011)

تحيه للجميع وللأخت ام جورج ,موضوعها رائع جداً ويسلط الضوء على ثقافة شعبية محلية منتشرة بين النساء المسلمات بفضل مساطيل الاسلام "المشائخ"
وصف المرأة كونها جوهرة مصونة او قطعة الماس لهو دليل على سدنة دين صلعم الذين نشروا هذه المفاهيم المضحكة بين النساء .
انظروا الى اين وصل بالمسلمات لمحاولة عقلنة الحجاب .

تأملت يوما في هذا الكون الذي نعيشه .. فلاحظت شيئا مشتركا في كل شيء .. لاحظت غشاءاً يحيط بالجنين في رحم أمه .. لاحظت اللؤلؤة الثمينة وهي في قاع البحار محفوظة في صدفة .. تحفظها من الأذى .. لاحظت قلب الإنسان محاطٌ بقفص صدري يحميه .. حتى هذه الأرض التي نعيش عليها محاطة بغلاف يحميها .. فكل شيء في دنيانا التي نعرفها محمي ومحفوظ ومحاط بشيء ويبعده عن الأنظار ليبقى سليما .. لهذا فرض الإسلام علينا الحجاب فافتخري به .. واعتزي به أيتها الأخت الحبيبة .. أيتها الجوهرة المصونة .. فهو تاجك أينما كنتِ يا ابنة الإسلام العظيم . 
http://www.hijabi.net/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=141

وتعليقي على كلام المسلمة اعلاه
لا اعرف هل المسلمات يُولدن محجبات او منقبات ليصح تشبيههن بالطبيعة ؟؟ هل خُلقت الاخت المسلمة محجبة ومنقبة ام خُلقت عريانه تماماً ولانها مسلمة كبرت حتى حجبّوها؟ , شي مضحك مضحك مضحك ..ان تصل السذاجة بالمسلمات لهذا الحد لمحاولة عقلنة الحجاب عبر وتحقير ذواتهن .ويحضرني الان مقوله للكاتب والمفكر السوري الكبير نبيل فياض اذ قال : اغرب مافي الاسلام من منظومة هو القوة الاستيلابيه التي تجعل من المرأة تدافع عن تحقيرها الذاتي!.


----------



## besm alslib (27 فبراير 2011)

azazi قال:


> تحيه للجميع وللأخت ام جورج ,موضوعها رائع جداً ويسلط الضوء على ثقافة شعبية محلية منتشرة بين النساء المسلمات بفضل مساطيل الاسلام "المشائخ"
> وصف المرأة كونها جوهرة مصونة او قطعة الماس لهو دليل على سدنة دين صلعم الذين نشروا هذه المفاهيم المضحكة بين النساء .
> انظروا الى اين وصل بالمسلمات لمحاولة عقلنة الحجاب .
> 
> ...



*كلامك عبر متل ما بيقولو *

*فعلا للاسف انهم بيشبهو انفسهم بكل شي في الدنيا الا بالانسان مش غريب هالشي*

*طيب ما بيفكرو بقصة حواء وادم اللي كانو بحضرة الرب ومع هيك غطو جسمهم بس المراه ما غطت راسها ؟*

*والسؤال ان حواء كانت بحضرة الرب ومع هيك ما غطت راسها فليش هلا المسلمات بيغطو راسهم هل فعلا عشان يرضو الله ؟*

*فلو اي ليش الرب ما قال لحواء تغطي راسها واستنى فترة بدء الكون كامله ولغاية نبوة محمد لحتى ينزل الايه عليه ؟*

*اسلوب تفكيرهم فعلا غريب والاغرب انهم بيقنعو انفسهم فيه خوفا من التمرد على واقعهم او دينهم*

*خلقو لنفسهم عالم خاص منطوي بعيد عن كل ما هو عقلاني في سبيل التمسك بعادات ضد الانسانيه يرفضها كل ما هو صاحب عقل *
​


----------



## تيمو (27 فبراير 2011)

*



بتعرف مش بعيد يكون اللي اخترع اللعبه الامريكيه استمد فكرتها من الاسلام وهاد اعجاز اخر للاسلام هههههههههه


أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*أختي أم جورج، باين إنك حاطة عيونك على منصب زغلول النجّار في تبيان الإعجاز القرآني *

*بس بتعرفي بعمروا ما خطر على بالي إنو مثل ما الكهنة والخوارنة إلهم لباس خاص لا يتغيّر هكذا الراهبات ! ملاحظة ذكية جداً *

*دلّيني على هاي اللعبة أنضم إليها .. بلكي ينكسر روتين حياتي  *

*ولكن عقليتنا العربية عموماً والإسلامية خصوصاً بُنيت على نظرية المؤامرة، فالإسلام محارب ومستهدف، الحجاب محارب ومستهدف، ولا أجمل من تلك الحروب الدونكشوتيّة التي قادها دونكيشوت ضد طواحين الهواء نمارسها في حياتنا لنقتنع أن ما نفعله ذات قيمة، هم حوّلوا قضيتهم إلى قضية ذات قيمة ! *

*هم يُحاربون الهواء ولا ينظرون أن الخمار مثلاً سبب لمشاكل وقضايا أمنية: كم شاب إقترف عمليات السرقة تحت غطاء الخمار؟ وكم شاب دخل أفراح النساء وصوّرهم تحت غطاء الخمار؟ وكم عمليات نصب أو شخص يدخل لتقديم الإمتحان عن شخص آخر تمت تحت غطاء الخمار؟ لا ينظرون إلى هذا الأمر ... ولا يهتمون له !*

*الله يخليكم لبعض، ويخلي بنوتك الفنانة، بتعرفي لو أيام زمان كان قولتي لها: الرسم ما بيطعميش خبز  روحي اعملي إشي مفيد وادرسي أحسن *

*سعدتُ بالحوار معك، فالحديث معك ذو شجون، ولا يُمّل .. *


----------



## besm alslib (11 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *أختي أم جورج، باين إنك حاطة عيونك على منصب زغلول النجّار في تبيان الإعجاز القرآني *
> 
> *
> هههههههههههه بصراحه هتكون اكتر شغلانه بتكسب بس للاسف مبعرفش اكذب واغير الحقائق متله والا كنت فكرت بشغلته لانها مربحه جداااااااا من كل النواحي *
> ...




*شكرا على كلامك اللطيف وبامانه انا كمان اسعدني الحوار معك وخصوصا انك عطيت الموضوع عمق اكبر وقدرت توصل افكار عجزت انا اني اوصلها بطرحي البسيط*

*شكرا بجد كتير لمتابعتك للموضوع واضافاتك المميزه *​


----------

